# Black Reload RTA



## joeman187 (28/8/17)

Any vendor had stock?


----------



## TheV (28/8/17)

@Throat Punch is the guy but I see black in out of stock. He should be able to let you know when it will be back in stock?


----------



## joeman187 (28/8/17)

Yeah I noticed that... How sad @throatpunch any idea when theyll be restocked 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------

